# MaXimize your aquarium Light With Reflectors



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Now to test different materials to see which really increase the PAR near the substrate the best. White paint? Metalic paint? Mylar? Aluminum? Stainless steel? 

The shape of the reflector is important, too. If the foil gets wrinkled in placing it, the light is still scattered. A nice parabolic curve that reflects the light down into the tank is best. A way to redirect the light that hits the reflector directly above the bulb would help, too. Light that just hits the bulb again is not too effective in growing plants.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

You are like an engineer  thanks for adding some info !!


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I use aluminum foil tape from the buck store for all my fixtures.


----------



## yigitoglu (May 20, 2012)

ever tried mirror?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

yigitoglu said:


> ever tried mirror?


Hoppy did some tests with aluminum foil, mirrors and white paint a few years ago. If I recall correctly the shiny side of aluminum foil was one of the top performers, if not number one, with regards to DIY reflectors. The problem with mirrors is that they reflect a lot of the light straight back at the bulb (restrike)


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

Diana said:


> Now to test different materials to see which really increase the PAR near the substrate the best. White paint? Metalic paint? Mylar? Aluminum? Stainless steel?
> 
> The shape of the reflector is important, too. If the foil gets wrinkled in placing it, the light is still scattered. A nice parabolic curve that reflects the light down into the tank is best. A way to redirect the light that hits the reflector directly above the bulb would help, too. Light that just hits the bulb again is not too effective in growing plants.


and if I remember correctly...straight bends actually out perform the curve

theoretically, a curve is ideal for a single "point source" of lighting

but since we [usually] have multiple bulbs and the are infinitely thicker than a single point source...the straight bends work best with [IIRC] 7 being the optimal number

but for our DIY stuff...2-45d (or 135d depending on how you look at it) bends works well


----------

